# Other than Turkey



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Anyone do something other than Turkey or Ham, for Thanksgiving. Growing up in a Italian family we would do goose, duck, Octopus,


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Turkey today with a bacon, potato bread stuffing. I had a leg of lamb as well but had to freeze for later. The Octopus sounds good though. Too Much, is well, just too much! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am going to my Boss's home today in Chicago. They are Italian they make Cioppino for Christmas but bake a couple Turkey's on Thanksgiving. 

Growing up in California we would have a Beef Rib Roast at times as my Dad was not a big fan of Turkey, this was after my Grandmother moved back to Hawaii. My Grandmother back in WWII once cooked 20 Turkeys on Thanksgiving for the Servicemen-Pilots rotating through Honolulu on their way to War. My Dad was a P-51 Pilot and went to Iwo Jima. So each Thanksgiving us Kids would hear the 20 Turkey's Story again, you have to get up pretty early in the morning to get that many birds cooked by evening. I had not thought of that Story in years. My Grandmother and my Dad passed away and I am estranged from the rest of my living Family so I do not have a family gathering anymore for the Holidays. Which is why I did not think about those 20 Turkeys until just now.

We would always have an artichoke-cheese dip as artichokes are big in California, vast fields of them by Monterey and Carmel.

When I was commercial fishing in Rodanthe back in the Day, another Commercial Captain caught a six-seven pound Octopus in Pamlico Sound off Rodanthe, it was tangled up in a gill net. 

Captain gave Octopus a pardon and took it up in a drywall bucket to the Fish Aquarium Store in Nags Head where the store employees were to take care of it and exhibit it along with the other fish that are for sale.

Octopus is very popular in Hawaii and California where I grew up. There were a lot of Italians in San Francisco. 

Sure would be good to have a hot bowl of Dave's Chili it just started getting cold here in Chicago......

Bacon Potato Bread stuffing sounds good, never had stuffing made that way.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Though part english, part hillbilly, part vulgar, and I've been told part native american, it's been turkey on both sides of the family forever. Other Holidays, my older brother smokes hams for several relatives and friends. Even when I was big into waterfowl hunting, we never had duck or goose at Thanksgiving. Tried goose at New Year, but only because somebody around here heard it was good luck. Still looking for that lottery winning ticket.
Garbo, if it fits your taste, look up "JR's Award Winning Chili" recipe. It was a bit of a project getting started (mail ordered some of the specific spices) but after that, we survived at putting it all together. Our "award winning recipe" spices are running out, and we haven't made it in a while, so it's nice to know that a regular ol' easy to make good bowl of chili can save the day!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I didn't do it this year but the Thanksgiving time of year was/is always about the time you could find a 5 lb. Speck or Grey and/or a 5 - 10 lb. Rockfish, both perfect baking size. My Pop taught me how to bake them by first steaming rice with celery, onions, mushrooms and black olives in the rice. Scale the fish and remove the head because most folks don't like looking at it on the dinner table. Put the fish in a large baking dish and fill the chest cavity and surrounding area around the fish with the rice. Cover the fish with bacon, cover the dish with alum foil and bake @ 350 for 30 -45 minutes depending on size of the fish. Take the foil off and hit the broiler long enough to brown/crisp the bacon then serve.

My Pop was up from Pensacola last year for Thanksgiving and I promised him a baked Rockfish on the Thanksgiving table. Fished hard to find one the week before but like most recent years they've become hard to find until later in the year so the man at Georges Seafood in Norfolk was more than glad to sell me one. All it took was swallowing my pride and a few hard earned dollars but there was a stuffed Rockfish next to the turkey last year.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

jay b said:


> I didn't do it this year but the Thanksgiving time of year was/is always about the time you could find a 5 lb. Speck or Grey and/or a 5 - 10 lb. Rockfish, both perfect baking size. My Pop taught me how to bake them by first steaming rice with celery, onions, mushrooms and black olives in the rice. Scale the fish and remove the head because most folks don't like looking at it on the dinner table. Put the fish in a large baking dish and fill the chest cavity and surrounding area around the fish with the rice. Cover the fish with bacon, cover the dish with alum foil and bake @ 350 for 30 -45 minutes depending on size of the fish. Take the foil off and hit the broiler long enough to brown/crisp the bacon then serve.
> 
> My Pop was up from Pensacola last year for Thanksgiving and I promised him a baked Rockfish on the Thanksgiving table. Fished hard to find one the week before but like most recent years they've become hard to find until later in the year so the man at Georges Seafood in Norfolk was more than glad to sell me one. All it took was swallowing my pride and a few hard earned dollars but there was a stuffed Rockfish next to the turkey last year.


My Mother use to do a baked Rock fish, haven't thought about that in a very very long time, sure miss her and her Mother's cooking, Them in general too.

I may have to give your recipe a go. Thanks for the memories


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Oysters go good with turkey. Oyster stuffing, and oyster pot pie. Eastern Shore of MD. thing.
























Click on picture to read recipe.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Oyster stuffing is my favorite, Oyster anything too


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Every other year I'll make oyster casserole for Thanksgiving...sure is good!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Bocefus said:


> Every other year I'll make oyster casserole for Thanksgiving...sure is good!!


 Please post that Recipe sounds awesome
I'd love to give it a try


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Ingredients: 2 quarts of oysters, 1 stick of real butter, 1/2 large onion chopped, 1/2 pound of sliced mushrooms, 1 bell pepper chopped, 1/4 cup of flour, 1 cup heavy cream, 1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese, 1/2 teaspoon paprika, salt, pepper, cayenne pepper to taste & 1/2-2/3 cup of crushed saltine crackers.

Preparation: Preheat oven to 350. Grease 9x13 ovenproof dish & spray with Pam. Drain oysters and set aside. Melt 2 table spoons of butter in pot. Add onions and bell pepper and sauté till soft. Add mushrooms and oysters and sauté for about 5 mins. In another pot melt 2 tablespoons of butter, stir in flour. When smooth add the heavy cream and stir until almost boil and thick. Add half of the cheese and the spices. Combine both to casserole dish and blend in softly. Add cracker crumbs to top and add rest of butter in pats to top of crackers. Add other half of Parm. cheese to top. Bake for about 20-25 mins till you see bubbling of casserole, take out and add more Parm if want to and then put under the broiler for a few mins to brown the top.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Bocefus said:


> Ingredients: 2 quarts of oysters, 1 stick of real butter, 1/2 large onion chopped, 1/2 pound of sliced mushrooms, 1 bell pepper chopped, 1/4 cup of flour, 1 cup heavy cream, 1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese, 1/2 teaspoon paprika, salt, pepper, cayenne pepper to taste & 1/2-2/3 cup of crushed saltine crackers.
> 
> Preparation: Preheat oven to 350. Grease 9x13 ovenproof dish & spray with Pam. Drain oysters and set aside. Melt 2 table spoons of butter in pot. Add onions and bell pepper and sauté till soft. Add mushrooms and oysters and sauté for about 5 mins. In another pot melt 2 tablespoons of butter, stir in flour. When smooth add the heavy cream and stir until almost boil and thick. Add half of the cheese and the spices. Combine both to casserole dish and blend in softly. Add cracker crumbs to top and add rest of butter in pats to top of crackers. Add other half of Parm. cheese to top. Bake for about 20-25 mins till you see bubbling of casserole, take out and add more Parm if want to and then put under the broiler for a few mins to brown the top.


Thank you, Sir I'll be having a good at very soon


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Why dont you guys just go all "Temple of Doom" style and serve up some chilled monkey brains while you're at it.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Why dont you guys just go all "Temple of Doom" style and serve up some chilled monkey brains while you're
> 
> Had Monkey on a stick in Panama, didn't chill the brain,


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Chilled brain is best brain


----------

